# Just picked up a waterfarm



## charizma4u (Oct 14, 2007)

I Just picked up a waterfarm and came here to learn a bit more about the process.nice site you have here.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 14, 2007)

whats that?


----------



## charizma4u (Oct 15, 2007)

its a self contained hydro system


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey man, How did the Waterfarm work out for ya?


----------



## Roseman (Nov 14, 2009)

There are lots of Water Farm threads here.

WELCOME TO ROLLITUP!
I hope you hang around and enjoy the site.

   

Roseman's DIY Bubbleponics Tutorial - [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]Marijuana[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL] Growing[/URL] < a great tutorial to learn if_ I must say so, myself._


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 14, 2009)

this thread is over 2 years old


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> this thread is over 2 years old


Oops thanks man


----------

